
The Return of the Cray files (2011) - mr_tyzic
http://www.modularcircuits.com/blog/articles/the-return-of-the-cray-files/
======
rbanffy
It's a shame the disk images are not freely available.

~~~
krylon
It would be interesting why this is the case.

I suspect it is mainly because there is no one around who would be in a
position to allow redistribution of images.

Which would be the saddest possible reason, in a way - if some company or
person sat on the copyright and flat out refused to allow redistribution,
there would at least be hope for that person or organization to change their
mind. But if there is no one left who could consent, that day will never come.

Of course, if there was no one left who could give permission, that would mean
there was no one left who could complain or sue; but ethical issues aside, I
would not like taking that risk.

------
kev009
It's interesting digging around in UNICOS.

They supported virtualization pretty early in the 90s it looks like, reading
the interface for UNICOS on UNICOS

~~~
greenyoda
That's not so remarkable, considering that IBM's VM/370 operating system
supported virtualization in the early 1970s (you could run various IBM
operating systems in a VM/370 virtual machine, including VM/370 itself):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_\(operating_system\))

~~~
kev009
I'm very familiar, but it is noteworthy for a Unix-derivative/vendor.

~~~
skissane
When you count IBM mainframe Unix vendors like Amdahl UTS, Interactive Systems
(ISC) VM/IX, Locus Computing AIX/370, etc, Unix virtualisation (under VM)
actually dates back to the 1980s, with the earliest iterations of it reaching
back into 1970s (early versions of Amdahl UTS c. 1979 and earlier work done at
Princeton to port Unix to VM/370 c. 1975-1976). So Cray doing Unix
virtualisation in the 1990s wasn't from that perspective particularly novel.
Pretty much continuously from the late 1970s through to today, there has been
some variant of Unix running under VM somewhere.

------
dmix
Side note: I'm struggling to read these articles with the very thin font used
(on MacOS). Using font-weight: 300 with Helvetica Neue is a strange choice
that I'm seeing in more and more blogs. Maybe it looks more readable with
other OS fonts and is just an oversight.

Bumping it up to 400 in dev tools makes is far more readable.

~~~
pwg
It seems to be something that does originate from the MacOS world, where
apparently that choice does not produce such thin strokes that are so hard to
read.

While Dev Tools certianly can fix the brokenness, here is a bookmarklet that
will do the same:

javascript:(function(){var all=document.getElementsByTagName("*");for (var
i=0,max=all.length;i<max;i++){all[i].style.fontWeight='400';};void(0);})();

That is all one line. Put it into a bookmark, then hit the bookmark when you
encounter one of these thin font sites. The thin fonts go away.

~~~
bunderbunder
Mac user here. I also see thin strokes that are hard to read. I've started
just putting my browser into readability mode for everything, which
accomplishes a similar result.

Or closing the tab without bothering, if readability mode can't handle it.

------
FullyFunctional
Arghh. The series ended before he succeeded. So close!

It was a fascinating read however and an inspiring display of persistence.

------
X86BSD
The login did not work for me :/

~~~
djmips
Blog is from 2011

